# Gaggia Tebe



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Picked one of these up last night... Seems a tidy little machine. Descaled it tonight, set the OPV to 10 BAR and fitted a Silvia steam wand









Any other Tebe owners out there?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MartinB said:


> Picked one of these up last night... Seems a tidy little machine. Descaled it tonight, set the OPV to 10 BAR and fitted a Silvia steam wand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one I use daily & just got a Paros (it's big brother with integrated grinder!) too. 

You'll find most of the internals are the same as the 1425w classic including the all important larger solenoid.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I have one too, not used it much as got it for spare parts though still fully intact.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Little tip with the tebe. Depress the brew switch a bit before you hit your target dose so you can release & stop flow quicker.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Contemplating selling my Tebe. What is the going rate for these machines? It's in pretty good condition and i'll replace the boiler seal & grouphead seal before selling...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MartinB said:


> Contemplating selling my Tebe. What is the going rate for these machines? It's in pretty good condition and i'll replace the boiler seal & grouphead seal before selling...


Nowhere near what their worth unfortunately. Despite the internals being exactly the same as a Classic where it counts (with a 1425w boiler & large solenoid to boot), they tend to fly very much under the radar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2021)

I had one of these from 1998 up to 2018 when it eventually gave up the ghost. I'm now using one of the new Classics. One of the problems with owning these is that beause they were a bit niche, it's very hard to get hold of parts, much more so than Classics of a similar age. Great machine, was sorry to see it go. Mine was one of the blue ones, and also had the Silvia wand mod

Speaking of parts, I have an unused Tebe drip tray if anyone needs one? The trays used to spring a leak after 5 years or so. Although I now think that was because of backflushing Cafiza into them

Cheers

Paul


----------

